# Dogs in FLIGHT (DIF)



## martinslade (May 7, 2016)

I take a lot of action pics of dogs and some of my favourite are when they are off the ground. I've been meaning to start this post for sometime and finally got around to it as it's raining outside..! Here are a few of mine...

Share your DIF shots here..!


----------



## Besisika (May 7, 2016)

Nice! soccer dog!


----------



## martinslade (May 7, 2016)

Besisika said:


> Nice! soccer dog!



LOL - the hand of dog


----------



## martinslade (May 7, 2016)

Dug out a few more 8)


----------



## Aglet (May 7, 2016)

Only had a moment to catch this brindle going ballistic with a 60D and 15-85mm.
This dog apparently enjoys kiddie slides!


----------



## IglooEater (May 7, 2016)

Beautiful shots guys!

I have to admit, the title of this thread made me have to look twice to make sure I read correctly


----------



## martinslade (May 7, 2016)

Aglet said:


> Only had a moment to catch this brindle going ballistic with a 60D and 15-85mm.
> This dog apparently enjoys kiddie slides!



Love it... great catch..!


----------



## martinslade (May 7, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> Beautiful shots guys!
> 
> I have to admit, the title of this thread made me have to look twice to make sure I read correctly



Thanks... hopefully it will get some more interest... I bet there's some great DIF pics out there waiting to be posted...


----------



## IglooEater (May 7, 2016)

martinslade said:


> IglooEater said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful shots guys!
> ...



I hope so! I try to keep telling myself I don't want a dog, but whenever I see one, my heartstrings are jerked. Oh bother.


----------



## martinslade (May 8, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> martinslade said:
> 
> 
> > IglooEater said:
> ...



I get my dog fix by playing with and photographing other peoples dogs as I'm not a dog owner. I have photographed many hundreds over the past couple of years. It's cheaper than owning your own and I get to sell a few pics too..! Have a look here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/martinslade/albums


----------



## Cog (May 9, 2016)

I like the topic.  I have only one photo with a flying dog in my collection, but happy to share anyway.


----------



## martinslade (May 9, 2016)

Cog said:


> I like the topic.  I have only one photo with a flying dog in my collection, but happy to share anyway.



Nice..! Love the clarity and negative space. I bet he was really moving during this "Fly By"..! It's always pleasing when you nail the focus in a good stride position that gives the impression of speed.


----------



## martinslade (May 10, 2016)

Dog agility show... at least you know where to focus..!


----------



## R1-7D (May 11, 2016)

martinslade said:


> I take a lot of action pics of dogs and some of my favourite are when they are off the ground. I've been meaning to start this post for sometime and finally got around to it as it's raining outside..! Here are a few of mine...
> 
> Share your DIF shots here..!



Great shots! I love the German Short-Haired Pointer in the second one. Such beautiful and incredible dogs. 


Here's my boy, Indy.


----------



## martinslade (May 11, 2016)

R1-7D said:


> martinslade said:
> 
> 
> > I take a lot of action pics of dogs and some of my favourite are when they are off the ground. I've been meaning to start this post for sometime and finally got around to it as it's raining outside..! Here are a few of mine...
> ...



What a bounder... love the ears..!


----------



## brianftpc (May 11, 2016)

my baby. Shot with my 1dx.....Id take a new 1 with my 1dx mk2 but sadly......the quality would be exactly the same


----------



## martinslade (May 11, 2016)

brianftpc said:


> my baby. Shot with my 1dx.....Id take a new 1 with my 1dx mk2 but sadly......the quality would be exactly the same



Nice eye contact... did s/he knock you off your feet after the shot..?


----------



## martinslade (May 11, 2016)

dilbert said:


> First there is birds in flight, then there is dogs in flight... what about a thread for pigs in space?



LOL... how's this..?


----------



## dawgfanjeff (May 11, 2016)

Great topic.


Untitled by Jeff, on Flickr



IMG_3359 by Jeff, on Flickr



IMG_3342 by Jeff, on Flickr



Untitled by Jeff, on Flickr


----------



## martinslade (May 11, 2016)

dawgfanjeff said:


> Great topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovin this last one... proper dive..!


----------



## bvukich (May 12, 2016)

Huskies are very bouncy, so I've got tons of them from over the years.


----------



## martinslade (May 12, 2016)

bvukich said:


> Huskies are very bouncy, so I've got tons of them from over the years.



Yes, Huskies are great and make great photo subjects. I always look forward to photographing them. Not sure I have any Huskies in flight tho...


----------



## JohanCruyff (May 12, 2016)

Excellent Thread (about genetically modified organisms)!


----------



## martinslade (May 12, 2016)

JohanCruyff said:


> Excellent Thread (about genetically modified organisms)!



Like this..!


----------



## Click (May 12, 2016)

martinslade said:


> dawgfanjeff said:
> 
> 
> > Great topic.
> ...



+1 Well done, dawgfanjeff.


----------



## brianftpc (May 12, 2016)

martinslade said:


> brianftpc said:
> 
> 
> > my baby. Shot with my 1dx.....Id take a new 1 with my 1dx mk2 but sadly......the quality would be exactly the same
> ...



No lol. I was laying under the kitchen table with a 70-200 and a piece of bread right in front of me. He was more worried about the bread.


----------



## Mikehit (May 12, 2016)

brianftpc said:


> No lol. I was laying under the kitchen table with a 70-200 and a piece of bread right in front of me. He was more worried about the bread.



That's a cracking shot, Brian!


----------



## Mikehit (May 12, 2016)

martinslade said:


> JohanCruyff said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent Thread (about genetically modified organisms)!
> ...



Is that what you could call 'dog on a stick' as opposed to' dog in flight'?


----------



## monkey44 (May 12, 2016)

Wish we still had dogs - maybe we should visit the shelter and give one a home?


----------



## Click (May 13, 2016)

brianftpc said:


> my baby. Shot with my 1dx.....Id take a new 1 with my 1dx mk2 but sadly......the quality would be exactly the same



Great shot, Brian.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 13, 2016)

*Re: Dogs in FLIGHT (D*




brianftpc said:


> my baby. Shot with my 1dx.....Id take a new 1 with my 1dx mk2 but sadly......the quality would be exactly the same



Or, according to all the reports I have seen about the AF in the 1DX MkII, you might have the face in focus rather than the front feet.


----------



## yorgasor (May 13, 2016)

My son has this one up on his bedroom wall:



Coyote vs Roadrunner by Ron Yorgason, on Flickr


----------



## martinslade (May 13, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> martinslade said:
> 
> 
> > JohanCruyff said:
> ...



Refering to the GMO's rather than the DIF..! :-\


----------



## martinslade (May 13, 2016)

yorgasor said:


> My son has this one up on his bedroom wall:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote vs Roadrunner by Ron Yorgason, on Flickr



Brilliant... what happened next..?!! - did the dog land on him..?


----------



## yorgasor (May 14, 2016)

martinslade said:


> yorgasor said:
> 
> 
> > My son has this one up on his bedroom wall:
> ...



Yeah, he got tackled. The dog was just playing, but at the time my son was sure he was about to die. It's one of his proudest moments now


----------



## martinslade (May 16, 2016)

Keep this thread alive..!

My attempt at head on runner/flyer...


----------



## kairos (Jun 28, 2016)

Actually he´s not in the air completelly,
but anyway 
60D + 100L
1/160
f/6.3
iso200


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 28, 2016)

Awesome thread! I really enjoy seeing the focus of the dogs. Often it is intense.


----------



## martinslade (Jun 28, 2016)

kairos said:


> Actually he´s not in the air completelly,
> but anyway
> 60D + 100L
> 1/160
> ...



Nice dog and nice back-light... thanks for posting


----------



## martinslade (Jun 28, 2016)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Awesome thread! I really enjoy seeing the focus of the dogs. Often it is intense.



Agree greatly..!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 28, 2016)

And one from me.


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> And one from me.



Great shot!


----------



## martinslade (Jun 28, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> And one from me.



Nice shot... love the white against the dark sky. Flash balance looks good..!


----------



## Schmave (Jun 28, 2016)

Lol, awesome thread. Here are some schnauzer in flight pics:





[/url]Full Stride Finnegan by Justin Kane, on Flickr[/img]




[/url]Mighty Dog by Justin Kane, on Flickr[/img]


----------



## martinslade (Jul 1, 2016)

Schmave said:


> Lol, awesome thread. Here are some schnauzer in flight pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice shot... thanks for posting...

Could only view the first one..!?


----------



## privatebydesign (May 24, 2020)

brianftpc said:


> my baby. Shot with my 1dx.....Id take a new 1 with my 1dx mk2 but sadly......the quality would be exactly the same


In my experience that is not true, sure it's not a huge difference but the MkII is noticeably better for shadow lifting (detail in the nose in your shot) and under exposure, which I find I can reliably do one to one and half stops more than the earlier sensor tech if I need a faster shutter speed.

Indeed one thing I find extremely attractive about getting a MkIII is the improvement in magenta and green blotchiness in higher ISO shots.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Sep 1, 2021)

Did some shooting for the local Flyball club a couple of days ago


----------



## Jethro (Sep 1, 2021)

The expressions on the face of the 1st dog (eg photo 6) are just wonderful! Clearly just having a great time.


----------



## Foxdude (Sep 1, 2021)

Great job everybody! Especially liked the latest series of Aussie shooter.
Sadly I have no dog, so can't share photos. Keep this thread alive!


----------



## Viggo (Sep 1, 2021)

Aussie Shooter; what kind of gear did you use? Excellent work


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2021)

Beautiful series. Nice job Aussie shooter!


----------



## Aussie shooter (Sep 1, 2021)

Gold isnt it? Eye contact in mid flight.


Jethro said:


> The expressions on the face of the 1st dog (eg photo 6) are just wonderful! Clearly just having a great time.T priceless isnt it.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Sep 1, 2021)

This is with an R6 and EF 70-200 2.8. Dont think I was tracking them though. Too quick for AF. relied on pre focus and 20 fps.


Viggo said:


> Aussie Shooter; what kind of gear did you use? Excellent work


----------



## Viggo (Sep 1, 2021)

Aussie shooter said:


> This is with an R6 and EF 70-200 2.8. Dont think I was tracking them though. Too quick for AF. relied on pre focus and 20 fps.


Superb, thanks for sharing *  *


----------

